# Rumor: Audi A3 Sedan for L.A. Auto Show, Not So.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That Audi is planning a sedan version of its new A3 is not much of a secret. First two concept cars and plenty of executive confirmation on the new body configuration has made the question of A3 sedan not if, but when. According to a report over at MotorAuthority, the car will bow this month at the L.A. Auto Show. Our sources say no.

Blog post with more info HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...rumor-audi-a3-sedan-for-l-a-auto-show-not-so/


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> That Audi is planning a sedan version of its new A3 is not much of a secret. First two concept cars and plenty of executive confirmation on the new body configuration has made the question of A3 sedan not if, but when. According to a report over at MotorAuthority, the car will bow this month at the L.A. Auto Show. Our sources say no.
> 
> Blog post with more info HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...rumor-audi-a3-sedan-for-l-a-auto-show-not-so/


George,

Thanks for the update. I've been getting less convinced of LA over the last few weeks considering the lack of camo'd mule spy shots. I'm still betting that the sedan gets built (initially) in the expanded Gyor, Hungary factory which is slated for "volume production in May 2013". That would put cars on the ground in the US over the summer - which makes sense.

I'm still fascinated by the 8P A3 sales numbers this year: up almost 60% in October and 18% for the year. Contrary to most run outs, the A3 has seen improved sales volume the older the car has become!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

so much for an A3 for the winter...end of January??

In all honesty, yesterday I was looking around LA's site...

http://www.laautoshow.com/DebutVehicles

You will notice something in all the tabs...no Audi to be seen.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Dang. Living in SoCal, I was really looking forward to seeing the debut here. Ah well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> George,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I've been getting less convinced of LA over the last few weeks considering the lack of camo'd mule spy shots. I'm still betting that the sedan gets built (initially) in the expanded Gyor, Hungary factory which is slated for "volume production in May 2013". That would put cars on the ground in the US over the summer - which makes sense.
> 
> I'm still fascinated by the 8P A3 sales numbers this year: up almost 60% in October and 18% for the year. Contrary to most run outs, the A3 has seen improved sales volume the older the car has become!


Gyor would be an interesting move, and would allow them to keep costs lower for profit margins in America where volume is expected to rise. Spain might also be a problem in the ex-SEAT plant where Q3 is built. Whatever the case, they need to make sure A3 is competitive because they don't have a domestic production point and China production (expected for their A3 sedan) likely isn't an option.

As for timeframe, I'd heard fall 2013, and given the practice of under promising and over delivering, I'd guesstimate at model year changeover for 2014 models... so August... about the same as your guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rudy_H said:


> so much for an A3 for the winter...end of January??
> 
> In all honesty, yesterday I was looking around LA's site...
> 
> ...


I'm hearing new drivetrains in existing models.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

it will be interesting to see what drivetrains and engines will be available in the a3 sedan. i'm hoping the 180hp tdi is going to be offered first or i'll probably going to be buying the up and coming 3 series diesel which is rumoured to shown at the detroit auto show. i thought audi themselves announced that the a3 sedan would be introduced before the end of 2012.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> i thought audi themselves announced that the a3 sedan would be introduced before the end of 2012.


Back over the summer something was posted to Audi's Facebook page intimating that the A3 sedan would launch "before the end of 2012". Whether that was a mistake, a purposefully deniable leak or intended is up in the air. Nobody from Audi would confirm nor deny what that statement's intent really was.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

yah, i was thinking that "introduce" meant show at a major car show this year and coming to a dealer near you, sometime in the early spring of 2013. i'm really wanting to get a diesel for my next car but i'm trying to come to terms with buying a non manual car. i've never actually owned one!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> yah, i was thinking that "introduce" meant show at a major car show this year and coming to a dealer near you, sometime in the early spring of 2013. i'm really wanting to get a diesel for my next car but i'm trying to come to terms with buying a non manual car. i've never actually owned one!


Assuming we just get the new sedan, don't expect it anytime before July. Even if Audi reverses course and brings the Sportback here at the same time I wouldn't expect it before mid summer. 

I also wouldn't expect the diesel to make the first model year, either. Chances are we'll get something similar to this at the outset:

A3 2.0TFSI FWD manual
A3 2.0TFSI quattro s-tronic
S3 2.0TFSI quattro+6MT
S3 2.0TFSI quattro+s-tronic


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

The new A3 sedan will definitely arrive in Detroit if not at LA. Personally, I would have said Detroit anyway as this show, at least in Europe, is soon as the major US show. 

I think this car is going to go down very well in the USA. The styling is spot on. Just as Americans have been clamouring for EU Audi models to make it Stateside, we could well see the opposite: Europeans clamouring for the A3 sedan to come to Europe.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Crocodile said:


> *The new A3 sedan will definitely arrive in Detroit if not at LA. *Personally, I would have said Detroit anyway as this show, at least in Europe, is soon as the major US show.
> 
> I think this car is going to go down very well in the USA. The styling is spot on. Just as Americans have been clamouring for EU Audi models to make it Stateside, we could well see the opposite: Europeans clamouring for the A3 sedan to come to Europe.


Source or just speculation because Detroit is two months away?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I know based on the simple fact that Audi America had specially requested for the sedan to be built, it is going to be 100% shown off world wide first in America. Fact, it will not be Europe, and I HIGHLY doubt China -> end of April.

I can only think of Detroit too honestly...maybe NY but that's in March.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I have heard from one of the top salesmen in the US that we will get no MY2014 A3/S3/RS3 at all. I am hoping that he is wrong, but setting expectations accordingly just in the event that he is right.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Cyncris said:


> I have heard from one of the top salesmen in the US that we will get no MY2014 A3/S3/RS3 at all. I am hoping that he is wrong, but setting expectations accordingly just in the event that he is right.


Rule #1: Never take intel from salespeople as anything other than sales chatter trying to get you to buy now.

Rule #2: We're all making speculative guesses at this point. 

I'll join the chatter and suggest that since the A3 is designed for the US and Chinese markets specifically, I would be very surprised if it were not launched at a US show. Assuming plans are on track for the car arriving in North America in the 2nd half of 2013, a reveal by March at the latest is the most likely.

Let's all just enjoy the speculation for what it is - idle chatter while we anxiously await a formal announcement!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Crocodile said:


> The new A3 sedan will definitely arrive in Detroit if not at LA. Personally, I would have said Detroit anyway as this show, at least in Europe, is soon as the major US show.
> 
> I think this car is going to go down very well in the USA. The styling is spot on. Just as Americans have been clamouring for EU Audi models to make it Stateside, we could well see the opposite: Europeans clamouring for the A3 sedan to come to Europe.


I haven't heard anything definitive about Detroit yet, though it is THE most prominent US auto show and with the executive caliber in attendance it would make sense. Given the timing though, RS 5 Cabriolet also needs to make an appearance.... and I'm not so sure it will be L.A. even though that would seem obvious.

Let's not forget that the concept cars landed in Switzerland and in China. Conceived in the USA doesn't mean that's where it will be. It all depends on timing of production units. Geneva is the last major world auto show of the season so it could end up there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rudy_H said:


> I know based on the simple fact that Audi America had specially requested for the sedan to be built, it is going to be 100% shown off world wide first in America. Fact, it will not be Europe, and I HIGHLY doubt China -> end of April.
> 
> I can only think of Detroit too honestly...maybe NY but that's in March.


I highly doubt NYC. It **could** happen, but there hasn't been an Audi world launch in NYC in a very long time.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I highly doubt NYC. It **could** happen, but there hasn't been an Audi world launch in NYC in a very long time.


Yes, this is why I think Detroit is really the only option. NYC is generally not a big show. Completely personal opinion as top shows in America :

1) Detroit
2) LA
3) NYC
4) Chicago

I don't know of any other show that exists in America otherwise - as a Canadian anyway. I am sure there are others, just no real media coverage = not a place to debut. 

Besides, Detroit is only 2 hr drive for me...so where do you think I want the A3 to be shown?


----------

